# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهیدرجایی

## Shah1n

خب به درخواست یکی از دوستان این تاپیکو زدم
یه سری سوالات هست در مورد دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی
خب از این شروع کنیم که فرق دانشگاه شهید رجایی با دانشگاه فرهنگیان چیه؟
فرق های زیادی داشتن سابقا اما الان نه چندتا فرق بیشتر ندارن یکی اینکه رشته های رجایی مهندسی هستن و نه آموزش مثل فرهنگیان
البته بجز درسهای مهندسی که منطبق بر سرفصل وزارت علومه و مثل بقیه دانشگاه هاست یه سری درس (30 واحد) تحت عنوان صلاحیت معلمی دارن که باید پاس بشه به علاوه 3 درس قرانی که صفر واحدی هستن اما پاس کردنشون اجباریه
تعداد واحدهای مجاز برای اخذ دانشگاه های دیگه اعم از فرهنگیان 20 واحده و برای معدل الف ها 24 واحد درحالی که رجایی اون تعداد واحد برای مهندسیشه و 5 واحد هم صلاحیت قابل اخذ بهش اضافه میشه و میشه 25 واحد و برای معدل الف ها 29 واحد که خیلی زیاده و پاس کردنشون واقعا سخت
دیگه فرق خاصی نداره
قبلا مزایایی مثل عدم کسر حقوق و سطح بالای دانشگاه داشت که الان نداره
اکثر رشته ها مربوط به رشته ریاضی و مهندسیه بجز ارتباطات تصویری (گرافیک) از رشته هنر ، مهندسی صنایع چوب و مبلمان از رشته علوم تجربی ، رشته علوم ورزشی از تمامی رشته ها
رشته های آموزشی هم داره مثل فرهنگیان که برای ساکنین تهرانه و بومی گزینیه
در مورد خوابگاه های دانشگاه بگم که 2 تا خوابگاه دخترانه داره که اخیرا یکیشون رو سر دخترا خراب شد اما همجنان ازش استفاده میشه و خوابگاه های پسرانه هم دور از دانشگاه (یک ساعت و نیم راه دارن خوابگاه های اصلیش یعنی روزی حداقل 3 ساعت فقط بابت رفت و آمد تلف میشه) و قدیمی و بدون امکانات (متاسفانه عکس هاشو نمیتونم بزارم)
غذای دانشگاه هم چنگی به دل نمیزنه و کیفیت خوبی نداره و حتی یه بار ماهیشو انداختیم جلو گربه بو کرد و رفت و نخورد
در مورد کسری حقوق
خب تا امسال خبری از کسر نبود و پول خوابگاه و غذا مثل بقیه دانشگاه های دیگه از دانشجو گرفته میشد اما امسال به بهونه کمبود بودجه و هزار و یک بهونه دیگه شروع کردن به کسر به میزان 20 درصد که البته آینده نامشخصه که کسرش بیشتر میشه یا همین مقداره و تغییر نمیکنه (البته طبق حرفاشون بوی زیاد شدنش میاد)
برای دانشجوهای تهرانی میگن اگه درخواست بدن کسر نمیکنن ولی باید غذا رو به صورت آزاد تهیه کنن و به مبلغ گزاف
سطح علمی
اصلا خوب نیست چون دانشگاه اقدام به افزایش ظرفیت کرده و برای کمبود استاد شروع به استخدام استادهای حق التدریسی کرده که حتی در مورد درسشون اطلاعاتی ندارن و سطح علمیشون به شدت پایینه و هیچ سابقه تدریسی ندارن (تا جایی که یکیشون فکر میکرد html یه نرم افزاره و حتی نمیدونست زبان برنامه نویسی چیه در حالی که درسش فناوری در آموزش بود)
از وقتی هم دانشجوی آزاد نمیگیرن چون ملزم نیستن به دانشجوی تعهدی پاسخگو باشن روز به روز اوضاع رو به وخامت گذاشته و هیچگونه نظمی نداره و متاسفانه هم دانشجو و هم اساتید ناراضی هستن
امکانات دانشگاه هم چندان نیست به طوری که درس های آزمایشگاهیش داخل همون کلاس به صورت تئوری تدریس میشه و تعداد کمیشون به صورت عملیه
اکثر رشته ها برای  آقایونه اما خانوما هم میتونن در رشته های کامپیوتر ، معماری ، ارتباطات تصویری و البته شنیدم رشته مواد هم گرفته که مطمئن نیستم در مورد درستی موضوع و البته برای این مورد چون ممکنه سال به سال تغییر کنه بهتره به دفترچه انتخاب رشته مراجعه کنید
در کل مسیر دانشگاه به سمت فرهنگیان شدنه و بیشتر به مسئله معلمی بها داده میشه تا مهندسی و اخیرا هم دوباره پردیس شمال دانشگاه شهید رجایی دوباره راه افتاده و ممکنه ظرفیت بیشتر هم بشه
یکی از دوستان  پرسیده بود اگر برگردی عقب بازم دانشگاه شهید رجایی رو انتخاب میکنی؟ قطعا نه چون درامد بسیار کمه و با اون پول نمیشه زندگی کرد (در حدی که اگر محل خدمتم خونه بگیرم و اجاره بدم برای غذا خوردنم پولی نمیمونه) و خرید تعهد هم بسیار گرونه
متاسفانه تصوری که اکثریت دارن اینه که میریم هم معلم میشیم و هم مهندس غافل از اینکه نه معلم خوبی میشی اونجا نه مهندس خوبی چون هر دو مورد ناقصه
شرکت های خصوصی تهران هم تا اسم دانشگاه رجایی میاد استخدام نمیکنن اکثرا و تعداد کمیشون حاضرن بهت کار بدن یعنی اگه بگی پیام نور خوندم احتمال پذیرفته شدنت بیشتره
سوال دیگه اینکه چه درسی رو تدریس میکنن بعدا؟ خب طبق قانون باید برن هنرستان و درس های مربوطه رو تدریس کنن اما کاملا رعایت نمیشه و حتی دیده شده طرف رفته دبیرستان عمومی تدریس کرده چون آموزش و پرورش هرجا کمبود داشته باشه قانونا میتونه بفرسته و خیلی از محل خدمت ها هم نمیدونن هنرآموز چیه واکثرا دبیر مینویسن و اطلاعاتی ندارن
هر سوال دیگه ای بود این زیر بنویسید اگه برسم جواب میدم

----------


## Kamran7

بسیار سپاسگزارم که تجربیات خودتون رو با بقیه به اشتراک گذاشتید.

----------


## Kamran7

از سایر دوستان هم تقاضا دارم که در این تاپیک شرکت کنن چون خیلیا در مورد این دانشگاه سوال دارن و در اینترنت هم فقط یه سرس کلیات در مورد این دانشگاه پیدا میشه

----------


## loading

> خب به درخواست یکی از دوستان این تاپیکو زدم
> یه سری سوالات هست در مورد دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی
> خب از این شروع کنیم که فرق دانشگاه شهید رجایی با دانشگاه فرهنگیان چیه؟
> فرق های زیادی داشتن سابقا اما الان نه چندتا فرق بیشتر ندارن یکی اینکه رشته های رجایی مهندسی هستن و نه آموزش مثل فرهنگیان
> البته بجز درسهای مهندسی که منطبق بر سرفصل وزارت علومه و مثل بقیه دانشگاه هاست یه سری درس (30 واحد) تحت عنوان صلاحیت معلمی دارن که باید پاس بشه به علاوه 3 درس قرانی که صفر واحدی هستن اما پاس کردنشون اجباریه
> تعداد واحدهای مجاز برای اخذ دانشگاه های دیگه اعم از فرهنگیان 20 واحده و برای معدل الف ها 24 واحد درحالی که رجایی اون تعداد واحد برای مهندسیشه و 5 واحد هم صلاحیت قابل اخذ بهش اضافه میشه و میشه 25 واحد و برای معدل الف ها 29 واحد که خیلی زیاده و پاس کردنشون واقعا سخت
> دیگه فرق خاصی نداره
> قبلا مزایایی مثل عدم کسر حقوق و سطح بالای دانشگاه داشت که الان نداره
> اکثر رشته ها مربوط به رشته ریاضی و مهندسیه بجز ارتباطات تصویری (گرافیک) از رشته هنر ، مهندسی صنایع چوب و مبلمان از رشته علوم تجربی ، رشته علوم ورزشی از تمامی رشته ها
> ...


جالب بود، به عنوان کسی که فرهنگیان خونده همیشه این حس تو بین بچه های دانشگاه وجود داشت که رجایی چندین پله بالاتره، حتی یه سریا پشیمون بودن که چرا رجایی نرفتن.

 یه سوال، تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته دبیری شیمی هم برای فرهنگیان هست و هم برای دانشگاه رجایی، فرق این دو تا رشته چیه؟ تو زمینه کاری تفاوتی دارند؟

----------


## loading

> خب به درخواست یکی از دوستان این تاپیکو زدم
> یه سری سوالات هست در مورد دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی
> خب از این شروع کنیم که فرق دانشگاه شهید رجایی با دانشگاه فرهنگیان چیه؟
> فرق های زیادی داشتن سابقا اما الان نه چندتا فرق بیشتر ندارن یکی اینکه رشته های رجایی مهندسی هستن و نه آموزش مثل فرهنگیان
> البته بجز درسهای مهندسی که منطبق بر سرفصل وزارت علومه و مثل بقیه دانشگاه هاست یه سری درس (30 واحد) تحت عنوان صلاحیت معلمی دارن که باید پاس بشه به علاوه 3 درس قرانی که صفر واحدی هستن اما پاس کردنشون اجباریه
> تعداد واحدهای مجاز برای اخذ دانشگاه های دیگه اعم از فرهنگیان 20 واحده و برای معدل الف ها 24 واحد درحالی که رجایی اون تعداد واحد برای مهندسیشه و 5 واحد هم صلاحیت قابل اخذ بهش اضافه میشه و میشه 25 واحد و برای معدل الف ها 29 واحد که خیلی زیاده و پاس کردنشون واقعا سخت
> دیگه فرق خاصی نداره
> قبلا مزایایی مثل عدم کسر حقوق و سطح بالای دانشگاه داشت که الان نداره
> اکثر رشته ها مربوط به رشته ریاضی و مهندسیه بجز ارتباطات تصویری (گرافیک) از رشته هنر ، مهندسی صنایع چوب و مبلمان از رشته علوم تجربی ، رشته علوم ورزشی از تمامی رشته ها
> ...


جالب بود، به عنوان کسی که فرهنگیان خونده همیشه این حس تو بین بچه های دانشگاه وجود داشت که رجایی چندین پله بالاتره، حتی یه سریا پشیمون بودن که چرا رجایی نرفتن.

 یه سوال، تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته دبیری شیمی هم برای فرهنگیان هست و هم برای دانشگاه رجایی، فرق این دو تا رشته چیه؟ تو زمینه کاری تفاوتی دارند؟

----------


## Shah1n

> جالب بود، به عنوان کسی که فرهنگیان خونده همیشه این حس تو بین بچه های دانشگاه وجود داشت که رجایی چندین پله بالاتره، حتی یه سریا پشیمون بودن که چرا رجایی نرفتن.
> 
>  یه سوال، تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته دبیری شیمی هم برای فرهنگیان هست و هم برای دانشگاه رجایی، فرق این دو تا رشته چیه؟ تو زمینه کاری تفاوتی دارند؟


نه یکین فرقی ندارن

----------


## Kamran7

> جالب بود، به عنوان کسی که فرهنگیان خونده همیشه این حس تو بین بچه های دانشگاه وجود داشت که رجایی چندین پله بالاتره، حتی یه سریا پشیمون بودن که چرا رجایی نرفتن.
> 
>  یه سوال، تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته دبیری شیمی هم برای فرهنگیان هست و هم برای دانشگاه رجایی، فرق این دو تا رشته چیه؟ تو زمینه کاری تفاوتی دارند؟


شما هم اگه تجربه‌ای دارید بگید.شما خودتون چه رشته‌ای میخونید؟

----------


## loading

> شما هم اگه تجربه‌ای دارید بگید.شما خودتون چه رشته‌ای میخونید؟


من دبیری زیست خوندم، تجربیاتمو در مورد دانشگاه فرهنگیان در همین تاپیکی که امروز آپ کردین عرض کردم

دانشگاه فرهنگیان یا تربیت دبیر شهیدرجایی


با بررسی دفترچه متوجه شدم ظرفیت دبیری ها نسبت به سال های گذشته به شدت کم شده، در حدی که هر استان انگار دو یا سه دبیر زیست یا شیمی میگیره، انگار تو همین چند سال کمبود نیرو تو مقطع دبیری رو جبران کردن ولی خب همچنان ابتدایی کمبود وجود داره

مصاحبه و گزینش هم به آسانی سال های قبل نیست، یادمه چند وقت پیش برای تکمیل پرونده رفتم گزینش، ماه رمضان بود، مسوولش ازم در مورد تایم دقیق اذان صبح و مغرب پرسید تا مطمن بشه روزه می گیرم


قبل ورود به آموزش و پرورش حتما در مورد متن تعهد خوب فکر کنید، امضای تعهد یعنی از دست دادن خیلی چیزا مثل فرصت مهاجرت، حتی اگر قصد مهاجرت از استانی به استان دیگه رو دارید، کمی در تصمیمتون تامل کنید، چون انتقالی خیلی سخت میدن


اگه بازم سوالی داشتید ، در خدمتم

----------


## Kamran7

> من دبیری زیست خوندم، تجربیاتمو در مورد دانشگاه فرهنگیان در همین تاپیکی که امروز آپ کردین عرض کردم
> 
> دانشگاه فرهنگیان یا تربیت دبیر شهیدرجایی
> 
> 
> با بررسی دفترچه متوجه شدم ظرفیت دبیری ها نسبت به سال های گذشته به شدت کم شده، در حدی که هر استان انگار دو یا سه دبیر زیست یا شیمی میگیره، انگار تو همین چند سال کمبود نیرو تو مقطع دبیری رو جبران کردن ولی خب همچنان ابتدایی کمبود وجود داره
> 
> مصاحبه و گزینش هم به آسانی سال های قبل نیست، یادمه چند وقت پیش برای تکمیل پرونده رفتم گزینش، ماه رمضان بود، مسوولش ازم در مورد تایم دقیق اذان صبح و مغرب پرسید تا مطمن بشه روزه می گیرم
> 
> ...


 در هفته چند روز و چند ساعت دانشگاه هستید؟
چقدر اوقات فراغت دارید؟
سختگیری استادا چقدره؟

----------


## loading

> در هفته چند روز و چند ساعت دانشگاه هستید؟
> چقدر اوقات فراغت دارید؟
> سختگیری استادا چقدره؟


به نسبت خیلی از دانشگاه ها، فرهنگیان سخت گیری کمتری داره، اساتید هم خیلی متغیره، یه سری ها واقعا زیادی سخت گیرن، ولی خب کلی بخوام بگم در مقایسه با یه دانشجوی علوم پزشکی و دانشگاه های تاپ کشور فشار زیادی روی یه دانشجوی فرهنگیان نیست
شنبه تا پنجشنبه کلاس هست، بستگی به برنامه کلاسی ممکنه یه روز هم خالی باشه
اوقات فراغت هم در حدی هست که بعضیا همزمان سرکار هم میرن

----------


## Kamran7

وضعیت امکانات رفاهی دانشگاه(استخر،سالن ورزشی و ...) چطوره؟

----------


## zeinab--

> من دبیری زیست خوندم، تجربیاتمو در مورد دانشگاه فرهنگیان در همین تاپیکی که امروز آپ کردین عرض کردم
> 
> دانشگاه فرهنگیان یا تربیت دبیر شهیدرجایی
> 
> 
> با بررسی دفترچه متوجه شدم ظرفیت دبیری ها نسبت به سال های گذشته به شدت کم شده، در حدی که هر استان انگار دو یا سه دبیر زیست یا شیمی میگیره، انگار تو همین چند سال کمبود نیرو تو مقطع دبیری رو جبران کردن ولی خب همچنان ابتدایی کمبود وجود داره
> 
> مصاحبه و گزینش هم به آسانی سال های قبل نیست، یادمه چند وقت پیش برای تکمیل پرونده رفتم گزینش، ماه رمضان بود، مسوولش ازم در مورد تایم دقیق اذان صبح و مغرب پرسید تا مطمن بشه روزه می گیرم
> 
> ...






سلام . شما میدونید چرا داخل دفترچه ، رشته اموزش زیست و شیمی رو زده کشوری ؟ ممنون

----------


## loading

> سلام . شما میدونید چرا داخل دفترچه ، رشته اموزش زیست و شیمی رو زده کشوری ؟ ممنون


نه اطلاع دقیقی در مورد انتخاب رشته ندارم

----------

